# Jonathan_King, Microsoft Tech



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`
Please welcome *Jonathan_King*, the newest member of the TSF Microsoft Support Staff.

Glad you're with us, Jonathan !

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations! :smile:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats :wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Jonathan_King!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congradulations! !


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats Jonathan.... welcome to the MS Tech Team!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Johnathan, good luck solving all those windows problems


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard Johnathan enjoy the time you spend here.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Welcome to the staff!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you guys. It's an honor to get the position.

Glad to be one of you officially.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats, welcome to the team :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome job Johnathan!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. Thanks goes to John, who not only personally promoted me, but also has been incredibly generous with his time and willing to teach me.

So let's all take our hats off to John, who deserves all the honor Microsoft, TSF, and everyone else can give him.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Johnathan welcome and congrats sorry I'am a little late


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you vladimirb and joeten.


----------

